# Is there any tcp wrappers with Gentoo?

## Yamakasi

hi

Does Gentoo use Tcp Wrappers?

does hosts.allow/deny will work?

Thanks

----------

## rac

There is a "tcpd" USE variable, and the main package itself is in sys-apps/tcp-wrappers.

----------

## biroed

 *Yamakasi wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> Does Gentoo use Tcp Wrappers?
> 
> does hosts.allow/deny will work?
> ...

 

Thats a good one, i was wondering why i don't have a hosts.allow.

I'm using portsentry and it generated a hosts.deny but no hosts.allow.

Now i know what i did wrong!!  :Laughing: 

Thanks rac

----------

## voidzero

What *are* tcp wrappers?

----------

## water

http://www.google.nl/search?q=man+tcp+wrapper&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=nl&btnG=Google+zoeken&lr=  :Wink: 

----------

## voidzero

www.I asked because I wanted a better description .info

 :Razz: 

----------

## fyerk

TCP Wrappers is a wrapper program for services that are run out of the inetd superservice daemon. Through config files (/etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny) it is possible to limit access to specified hosts with a more fine-grained level of control than without the wrappers.

Personally, I've been using xinetd in favor of inetd as it has that type of functionality/security already built in.

----------

## rac

edge's description of the functionality is correct, but it's not limited to things launched from inetd.  Standalone network daemons can link against the tcpwrappers library and work the same way.

----------

